# Airpods - problème de connexion mac bluetooth



## gostr (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 
je viens vers vous au sujet des Airpods et de la connexion sur un mac book pro version high sierra 10.13.4

Lorsque je connecte mes Airpods à mon mac en bluetooth, le mac les détectes mais, impossible d'écouter quoique ce soit avec.. 
Est-ce un problème avec la nouvelle mise à jour High Sierra ? 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anthony (4 Juin 2018)

gostr a dit:


> Lorsque je connecte mes Airpods à mon mac en bluetooth, le mac les détectes mais, impossible d'écouter quoique ce soit avec..
> Est-ce un problème avec la nouvelle mise à jour High Sierra ?



Non. Mais quand tu dis « en Bluetooth », ça veut dire quoi ? Avec un appariement manuel (en appuyant sur le bouton au dos du boîtier pour le faire apparaître dans le menu Bluetooth), ou avec l'appariement iCloud (les AirPods apparaissent dans le menu Volume du Mac après avoir été configurés une première fois sur l'iPhone) ? Parce que dans le premier cas, c'est un simple appareil Bluetooth qui peut avoir des problèmes comme n'importe quel appareil Bluetooth, dans le deuxième cas c'est un appareil W1 géré par iCloud qui peut avoir des problèmes spécifiques à iCloud.


----------



## gostr (4 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Non. Mais quand tu dis « en Bluetooth », ça veut dire quoi ? Avec un appariement manuel (en appuyant sur le bouton au dos du boîtier pour le faire apparaître dans le menu Bluetooth), ou avec l'appariement iCloud (les AirPods apparaissent dans le menu Volume du Mac après avoir été configurés une première fois sur l'iPhone) ? Parce que dans le premier cas, c'est un simple appareil Bluetooth qui peut avoir des problèmes comme n'importe quel appareil Bluetooth, dans le deuxième cas c'est un appareil W1 géré par iCloud qui peut avoir des problèmes spécifiques à iCloud.


Dans le premier cas, je connecte en appuyant sur le bouton au dos du boîtier, c'est vrai qu'il est possible que j'ai un pb bluetooth, mais d'un autre côté je n'ai aucun pb pour brancher mes airpods à mon iphone, et aucun problème pour brancher une souris mac bluetooth à mon mac :/ Tu vois ce que je veux dire ? 
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Anthony (4 Juin 2018)

gostr a dit:


> Dans le premier cas, je connecte en appuyant sur le bouton au dos du boîtier, c'est vrai qu'il est possible que j'ai un pb bluetooth, mais d'un autre côté je n'ai aucun pb pour brancher mes airpods à mon iphone



Oui mais justement, ce n'est pas le mode de connexion « préféré » des AirPods. Lorsque tu apparies tes AirPods avec ton iPhone, ils sont ajoutés à ton compte iCloud, et disponibles sur tous les appareils liés à ce compte, y compris ton Mac. Ouvres le boîtier de tes AirPods près de ton Mac, et boum, ils apparaissent dans le menu Volume, et se connectent en deux clics et deux secondes.







La méthode manuelle est plus problématique que celle-ci, d'expérience.


----------



## gostr (4 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Oui mais justement, ce n'est pas le mode de connexion « préféré » des AirPods. Lorsque tu apparies tes AirPods avec ton iPhone, ils sont ajoutés à ton compte iCloud, et disponibles sur tous les appareils liés à ce compte, y compris ton Mac. Ouvres le boîtier de tes AirPods près de ton Mac, et boum, ils apparaissent dans le menu Volume, et se connectent en deux clics et deux secondes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors, j'ai essayer ce que tu m'a dis et j'ai le même problème ci-joint les screen-shots, j'ai bien vérifier avoir mes deux compte icloud connectés.
Qu'en penses-tu ?
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Anthony (4 Juin 2018)

gostr a dit:


> j'ai bien vérifier avoir mes deux compte icloud connectés.



Deux comptes, cela veut dire un compte maître avec toutes les fonctions, et un compte restreint, c'est une usine à emmerdes. Mais avant tout, est-ce que tu peux supprimer les AirPods de ton iPhone (et donc de ton compte iCloud), et ensuite les remettre, pour voir si ça remarche correctement dans la foulée ?


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Oui mais justement, ce n'est pas le mode de connexion « préféré » des AirPods. Lorsque tu apparies tes AirPods avec ton iPhone, ils sont ajoutés à ton compte iCloud, et disponibles sur tous les appareils liés à ce compte, y compris ton Mac. Ouvres le boîtier de tes AirPods près de ton Mac, et boum, ils apparaissent dans le menu Volume, et se connectent en deux clics et deux secondes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je découvre avec ce topic que j'ai toujours utilisé mes AirPods jusqu'à maintenant de manière "manuelle" !  Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait faire autrement. Je ne vois pas du tout la même chose que toi dans le menu Volume - je n'ai que le réglage du volume et non pas les périphériques de sortie. Je n'ai pas accès aux préférences son depuis le menu non plus (je vois juste la barre de volume).
Jusqu'à maintenant mes AirPods étaient connectés via le panneau de préférences Bluetooth, tout comme ma souris sans fil.
Afin d'en avoir le coeur net, j'ai "déjumelé" les AirPods de l'iPhone et du Mac, et réinitialisé les AirPods complètement. Ensuite, connexion à l'iPhone, sans problème.
Lorsque j'ouvre le boîtier des AirPods près du Mac... rien ne se passe.
Mon iMac 5K 2015 est sous High Sierra.... je l'ai redémarré, vérifié les panneaux de préférences... je ne trouve rien... une idée?

EDIT: bon, après une n-ième réinitialisation.... c'est bon... cette fois ça fonctionne.  et j'ai toutes les infos dans la barre de volume.


----------



## Anthony (11 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> EDIT: bon, après une n-ième réinitialisation.... c'est bon... cette fois ça fonctionne.  et j'ai toutes les infos dans la barre de volume.



C'est le souci : il faut parfois s'y reprendre à une deux fois pour que ça fonctionne, je crois que c'est lié au fonctionnement du Trousseau iCloud. Mais une fois que ça fonctionne, ça fonctionne à peu près correctement, et c'est tellement pratique.


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est le souci : il faut parfois s'y reprendre à une deux fois pour que ça fonctionne, je crois que c'est lié au fonctionnement du Trousseau iCloud. Mais une fois que ça fonctionne, ça fonctionne à peu près correctement, et c'est tellement pratique.


Oh que oui ! Mon problème était que je devais à chaque fois connecter manuellement via le panneau Bluetooth, alors que là, ça fonctionne très bien, il se connecte directement à l'iMac, puis à l'iPhone selon ce que j'utilise. Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## gostr (20 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Oh que oui ! Mon problème était que je devais à chaque fois connecter manuellement via le panneau Bluetooth, alors que là, ça fonctionne très bien, il se connecte directement à l'iMac, puis à l'iPhone selon ce que j'utilise. Merci pour ton aide !


Je vais essayer de faire comme toi et de réinitialiser plusieurs fois ! je vous tiens au jus, merci pour les sauces.


----------



## gostr (20 Juin 2018)

J'ai réinitialisé 3 fois, toujours le même problème, mon mac affiche "impossible de connecter les airpods" je vais contacter l'assistance Apple...


----------



## gostr (21 Juin 2018)

J'ai redémarré avec pomme r, puis j'ai reinstaller mac os high sierra tout simplement et tout remarche !


----------

